# Wheel color???



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Wonder what wheel color would look best on an IBM Goat?

I thought black with a machined lip,but am thinking chrome now.I've looked at numerous pictures and still don't have a favorite besides ones I'll never be able to afford.......CCW.
I am so particular when it comes to these things it may take years to find what I'm looking for.:lol:

As of now my ranking goes as follows:#1 Chrome #2 Silver #3 Black

Also preferably a wheel without fake rivets.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Check out TSW Nogaro's in chrome. I have them on my 05 MBM and they look so good it's insane.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Reno'sGoat said:


> Check out TSW Nogaro's in chrome. I have them on my 05 MBM and they look so good it's insane.


I think they look good,but I would prefer something with a wider spoke.I'm so picky it will be forever before I find one I want........I've been looking for a long time and still haven't found the one I REALLY like.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll leave the wheel style up to you. Silver goes well on any color car, I prefer black on light cars and chrome on dark cars.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't rule out gun metal gray powdercoat with IBM on the lip, that's the direction I am going with 18" OEM's. Just a thought, rims are such a personal thing, only what you like really matters...


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Don't rule out gun metal gray powdercoat with IBM on the lip, that's the direction I am going with 18" OEM's. Just a thought, rims are such a personal thing, only what you like really matters...


That's the trouble,don't really like many.Love CCWs but they are way too expensive.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone know what these wheels are?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*The Silver GTO looks absolutely awesome-clean, smart and fast.*


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> *The Silver GTO looks absolutely awesome-clean, smart and fast.*


Yes it does!! Sweet ride!!


----------

